
Women who took on the Mafia - daviddumenil
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/22/the-women-who-took-on-the-mafia
======
xbmcuser
It was interesting for me to read that honor killing is not an Asian or Muslim
thing like it is potraid in the west. What the mafia was doing were honor
killings just not being called that.

~~~
cafard
Who wasn't calling it honor killings? I've read of it being called that in
Italian contexts going back a century and a half.

------
solidsnack9000
_A year earlier, Pesce had been defined by the men in her life..._

The author writes this, in between a passage describing a grandmother who
mimed strangling Pesce and another that describes a mother who no longer
referred to her by name.

There is an attempt to give a women’s liberation angle to this story; that
independence from men is somehow the cure; but being part of a criminal family
is something very specific relative to the general question of women’s place
in society, or in Italian society, or even in Calabria.

